# ie6.0 und firefox



## pipol (1. Jun 2005)

Hallo an alle, 
kann mir einer verraten warum folgendes mit ie6.0 funktioniert 

  :cry: 

<li id='foldheader'>$katraus2[katname] 
<ul id='foldinglist' style='display:none' style=&{head}; 
usw. 

jedoch nicht mit Firefox 

bin für jede Antwort dankbar 
gruss 
pipo


----------



## stev.glasow (1. Jun 2005)

*verschoben*
HTML != Java


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Jun 2005)

WAS GEHT NICHT?

was solln das sein?

style=&{head};

wie wärs mit quotes style='&{head}'

ausserdem ist das & verboten und sollte &amp; heissen


----------



## AlArenal (1. Jun 2005)

Ist das irgendein HTML-PHP-Spaghetti-Code-Wirrwarr-Mischmasch?


----------

